# help! Lizzie has regressed in our potty training!



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

The first two weeks, Lizzie was doing great with going on the piddle pads. As of last weekend, she has decided that she is going to pee now on the carpet, right outside the door to my bedroom. At first I thought it was because she was made that my friend came over last weekend, but he was never in that part of the house. Anyways, she has continued to do it. 

Here is our normal routine:

I have to wonder if i am confusing her, because I like us to go outside for a walk in the morning as she is quite the chunky one. and she goes potty a little outside. We usually come inside and then I put her in the kitchen with the gate. This is when I am heading off to the office. She goes on her pads during the day and then we come home and often do an evening walk. 

Yesterday, even though it was the weekend, I put her in the kitchen so that she would keep up with the routine. I do not know if it was because I was home and she didn't like to be in the kitchen with mommy home, but she was crying and crying. After about a half hour, I decided enough was enough and I was going to let her come out to play with mommy. As soon as she came out, she ran up to her spot and peed. 

I just do not know what to do. I put this great stuff from the shelter to get rid of the odor, but she still pees in the same vicinity.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm no expert...but, when it's been cold lately, my atheena doesn't want to go outside to pee (lazy) and she sneaks pees on my bathroom matt. Yesterday I put a peice of pish pad on top of the matt.....mmmm, wonder what she'll do. If she pees on it, I'm going to slowly move it to where I want it. rayer: I hope she recognizes the blue pish pad as the place to pee.

On the other hand Lizzie might just be communicating on purpose with bad behavior, in which case you know you have to ignore it and provide alternatives and re-training.


good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

When Hannah came to live with us, I had to really be on my toes with reinforcing her pottypad training. In the beginning, she was about 75%, but she too regressed in a couple of weeks time.I tried to retrain her to outside potty but she simply refused to co-operate. I had no choice but to revert back to beginner potty training & closed off all rooms or put up baby gates, except the den & kitchen area. I put potty pads in 2 locations & let her pick which one she preferred, then removed the other. After I was sure she had gotten the routine down & knew where she was supposed to go, I slowly began to open up the other rooms, one door at a time, over the course of a couple of mths. Right now she is 99.50%, I can live with that. I'm not really happy with the location of her pottypad area, but at least she's happy with it.Hannah has an aversion to crates & being penned up, so that was not an option for us.All in all, I still think Hannah did well with her pottytraining since she was 5 yrs old & had just been uprooted from her home. I'm sure Lizzie will eventually get it, but it may not be as soon as you hoped.Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly am no expert with the pee-pads..Quincy is my first 'user' and I had to learn myself. He was already trained but coming here he had to be 'educated' on where to go. (I made the mistake of putting too many out! and he had a couple of accidents)
I went to taking him every hour and if he didn't go I'd keep him right next to me.... never out of my sight. he "got-it" and I was right there to give hime lots of praise!! 

If this is only happening on the week-end I think you have to monitor her every move... keep that routine but when you let her out.. no not let her out of your sight! ..leash if necessary. If you see her head to the non-acceptable area pick her right up and take her to the pee-pad and stay with her till she goes or if she isn't 'ready' keep her leashed to you.. and continue to keep taking her to the pad. When she goes.. lots of praise and I think she will soon get back on track!


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I also put a pad out where so has decided she likes to go. and sure enough, she decided not to pee on the pad, but right next to it! uggh!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she can go off and have an accident, you are not watching her. Get a rolled up newspaper, and every time she has an accident, smack yourself on the head and say "I should have been watching my dog"....hehehe all humor aside, that is completely true. Confine her or leash her to you. Stay with her when she goes so you can reward her for going in the correct place. Don't give her any freedom unless you know she has gone recently.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady would regress every time she was boarded after my car accident so I would go back to Potty Training 101. As JMM said, treat her like she is a puppy and don't give her the opportunity to pee in inappropriate places. I have an x-pen and set it up around her pee pads so I could close her in it when needed. I would put Lady in it on schedule and tell her to "go potty", then give her a treat. That worked really well.

You also really have to get the smell out of "her" spot. Try an enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle that will really soak down into the pad.


----------

